

Clarkson fired by BBC - P4u1
http://www.wsj.com/video/clarkson-fired-by-bbc-over-physical-and-verbal-abuse/9ABD9AAC-E9CB-4F07-B43B-DDADCFF5834E.html

======
mojoe
Top Gear and Clarkson have always given me mixed feelings. It seems clear that
he's a huge ass, and their misleading reviews of Tesla and extreme nationalism
put me off, but there's no doubt that the show has more entertainment value
than almost anything I've ever seen, and was hugely influential. I'll miss it,
despite its flaws.

------
zer0defex
end of an era

~~~
P4u1
totally, but another channel will take him, we just have to wait

